# R&J-what are your favs?



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

I am looking to try some more of this line...I had a cedros coronitos that was an excellent smoke. I am interested in any feedback my Botls and Sotls have about this line-what are your favorites? Aging factors,,,,etc...


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Aged churchills can be very good.:2


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Prince of Wales (discontinued), Celestiales Finos (dincontinued), Tre Petite Coronas (dincontinued) I think somone at Habanos it out for me... Churchills and short churchills... and my current Exhibition #4...


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

I've had one '04 Cazadores and that's my extent of experience with this brand. Very good smoke, although a little young--good amount of smoke and medium flavor, medium-full bodied. I don't recall anything in particular about the flavors.

I have been interested in trying some of the Exhibicion 3 or 4, but haven't made "the call" yet. 

I'd like to hear what others say about their opinions on the what are best RyJ's, etc.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

opusxox said:


> Aged churchills can be very good.:2


:tpd:


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Aged Cazadores are great.

1998 Churchills are also great. I also like the PC with 2 years on them.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

As Gerry said the Prince of Wales are excellent smokes. I'm also a big fan of the Churchills Tubos when properly aged as well as the Cazadores. I have also had very good experiences with the Ex #4. IMO, those 4 are my fave RyJ's


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

This didn't use to be one of my favorite lines but I've started to fall in love with a few..... 

The Churchill A/T's are some of the best in it's size and can still be found with some age on them. The Cazadores are a real kick in the pants, better be ready for these!!
The Ex #4 are IMO, a mild creamy cigar just perfect for after dinner.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

The Clemenceaus are my all time favorite RyJ. The old Romeo Romeos are pretty good also.
As far as current production, well aged Belicosos (at least 10 y/o) are very good.

Also going through a box of Churchills from the mid/early 80's. Pretty tasty.
The above 4 cigars are the only RyJ's that I have in stock in my humi right now


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

opusxox said:


> Aged churchills can be very good.:2


Ditto.

Also, I may be an island on this as I don't hear folks speaking of them but I like the Belis very much.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RyJ Coronas and RyJ Exhibicion #4s are both very enjoyable and overlooked sticks that are a great value.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Ditto.
> 
> Also, I may be an island on this as I don't hear folks speaking of them but I like the Belis very much.


Just want to add that if money is not option, the Hermoso #2 and #1 are worth the expense.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

My current R&J faves are:

1. EL 2004 Hermosa No.2- A stellar cigar if there ever was one. Pure earthy and floral tasting goodness.

2. Romeo No.2 Tubos: God what a smooth and flavorful cigar. Kind of like the Romeo version of the Upmann Corona Major.

3. Romeo Mille Fleur: This is without a doubt one of the best MM on the market. Smooth, but not too complex. Just a great after lunch cigar.

4. Romeo Churchills: An earthy coplex cigar with a hint of sweetness. Smoke after 6 years of age and see a balance in flavor that is hard to match.

5. Romeo Exhibition No.3: A smooth and creamy smoke, think of it as a earthy Diplomatico with way more complexity. One of the best Corona Gordas on the market.

Romeo makes great cigars, but they are quite different from anything else in Habanos SA's line- so tread cautiously!

Truly a memorable line, 

ATL


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm becoming a big fan of the Ex #4 for some of the same reasons already stated. I just got my hands on some Petit Coronas recently, too ... creamy and smooth with a hint of sweet in the second half.

~d.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

I dunno CG but, I just ordered a box of R&J Mille Fleurs and will let you know once I sample one of them. The description of them seemed worthy of a purchase so I bit. :dr


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

I love the Churchill and as of last night, I now love the Hermoso No2.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

i'm certainly a new fan of some RyJ product. have had some excellent Ex #4s and even Tubos #3 with a few years on them were really good. Had a churchill that was phenomenal and really need to get more of those to compare with.

of course the PCs from the 70s were not too bad!


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Fireman_UK said:


> I love the Churchill and as of last night, I now love the Hermoso No2.


:tpd: The churchills are amazing, you just gotta watch for them being plugged. the Hermosos No2 asPaul says is great. i also hear the cazadores has huge aging potential.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

opusxox said:


> Aged churchills can be very good.:2


:tpd: specilally the tubos i hear..i know theres some '98 coronas around that are not hard to find that are smoking good.


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

tubos #2


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Rock Star said:


> i know theres some '98 coronas around that are not hard to find that are smoking good.


True dat!


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

CigarGal said:


> I am looking to try some more of this line...I had a cedros coronitos that was an excellent smoke. I am interested in any feedback my Botls and Sotls have about this line-what are your favorites? Aging factors,,,,etc...


Churchill's. The Short churchills are showing a lot of promise as well.


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

I love the Ex. #4s; on the mild side, but lots of flavor and CREAMY.
I'm also a fan of the Petite Coronas; a nice change of pace from the Boli PCs and Monte #4s.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Exh. #4's won the toss. The day they arrived I had to try one...Jul 05-excellent smoke. It's hard not to smoke em all up


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

CigarGal said:


> Exh. #4's won the toss. The day they arrived I had to try one...Jul 05-excellent smoke. It's hard not to smoke em all up


There she goes! Down the slope!!!

ATL


----------



## y3n0 (Oct 14, 2006)

Great choice! After I tried a #4 from the robusto sampler--I found it to be the best one so far!

Had a somewhat spicy finish that lasted all day and made me crave for more! :dr


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Churchills, Short Churchills, Ex. 3, Ex. 4.
All :dr


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I just smoked my first Cazadores the other night , nubbed it . These will be a great Christmas gift from the little woman . :dr I've had the Petit Prince , the Churchill tubo and one that Bonngoy gifted me at a Mahogany herf(not sure which cigar it was) . The Cazadores is by far my favorite from the line , but they are all good smokes . My opinion on the churchill is still developing .


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> ...I had a cedros coronitos that was an excellent smoke. .


Hi CigarGal,

I do enjoy the ISOM RyJ Cedros Coronitas and the #2 Tubos that seem to be a good value. Very good short smokes. Don't know about aging tho', nothing lasts that long at my house....


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

opusxox said:


> Aged churchills can be very good.:2


Oh yes, had a few that were among the best smokes I've had. Spot on Skipper!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

The Prince said:


> Churchill's. The Short churchills are showing a lot of promise as well.


Wasn't to hot on the short churchills at first but I bet they might be something special with age.


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

RyJ tubos #2 great price and a great smoke right out of the box can't miss with these!


----------

